# Just won't stop



## 22caps

If one were to say in Latin "He just won't stop", what would it be?

From a bit of research, the response seems to be: "Iustus non prohibere."

That doesn't feel entirely right to me.  I realize the saying itself is perhaps idiomatic to English and untranslatable.  But if one were to try to translate it, does anyone have any thoughts?

I mean it in the sense of "He just won't give up.  He just doesn't stop.  He will just carry on no matter what."

Many thanks


----------



## Cagey

Please give us some hints. 

Where would you use it?  Who or what won't stop?  What would they not stop? 

All these things will affect the Latin.


----------



## 22caps

Yes, very much.  I understand.  I mean it in a very colloquial sense.  So the questions of "Who" or What" are kind of the reason for it to be as neuter/vague as possible.  I suppose it is a "he" if we need it to be.  In fact, I'm looking for the sense in English of the phrase "Just Won't Stop", which is already abstract and subjectless to begin with.  So I'm sorry for the vagueness.  It might not be possible.  Just looking for options (<-- a subjectless phrase right there).


----------



## Cagey

22caps said:


> Just looking for options


In the context of your post, i understand this as _'I'm just looking for options.' _and would use that in a Latin translation.

Latin verbs include some indication of who is doing the action.


----------



## bearded

22caps said:


> Just looking for options (<-- a subjectless phrase right there).


In Latin no subjectless sentences (as in your English title) are possible. Therefore I'll propose two options:

_Sane non subsistam_ (I'll just won't stop)
_Sane non subsistet_ (He/she just won't stop)

Various different (or better) formulations are of course possible - and will hopefully be suggested by experts.


----------



## S.V.

> He will just carry on no matter what



_Vel Iovi cedere nescit_.


----------



## DRMMH

Id facere desistere non vult.
Non vult id facere desistere.
Literally: He will not stop doing it/He will not desist from doing it.


----------

